# MOT FAIL HELP : ( CAR NOW SCRAPPED : (



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

Hiya all I know it's slightly off topic buy my brother in laws old year 2000
AUDI a4 1.6 non turbo just failed its mot on emissions 

Cut a long story short he had a new cat put on after it failed and it made zero difference [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I dont have the readings yet but he said it was high CO2 is that too rich :?:

Is there an easy fix for this could it be dodgy thermostat ,temp sensor and or maf :?:

there is no error codes stored as I scanned it after the new cat was fitted with a vag scanner :wink:

Any ideas anyone [smiley=gossip.gif] :?: :?: :roll:

Thanks in advance


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Could be a fault lambda? or..

more recently I saw Ed china run a full engine decoke and clean to get his emissions down! worked a treat.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Gunner Yea I saw that episode was also going to get some stuff you put in the petrol might be worth a shot


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

My old Frontera used to fail every year on emissions, would just put a tank of Super Plus through it with an additive to clean the engine, would run smokey for a short while then pass with flying colours. Always worth a try as cost about £80 for the full treatment and could save a lot of messing to get the MOT pass...


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

get it hooked up to vagcom or similar, sounds like the lamda


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

matty fitz said:


> get it hooked up to vagcom or similar, sounds like the lamda


Matty that's the first thing we did after the cat was fitted there are no codes stored :?

Is that post or pre cat sensor ...?


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

There are a couple of things that can affect it.

Dirty air filter
lamda sensor 
Coolent sensor
Broken/faulty MAF
Broken/faulty Throttle position

well i know its a pain but you could take off the lamda sensor and see if there is any deposits on it, clean it up to see if it makes a difference, clean out the air filter. check the temp sendsor on the 49C. All of them are easy and free


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't know if the 49c trick will work as its an A4 but will give it a shot thanks for the info 

I wiill have the car Saturday probably so will look then &#8230;

Can rule out the air filter as we fitted a new one recently

Has Some black smoke when you boot but don't use oil so it's deffo rich :roll:

Spoke to him just he is going on a motorway run with some injector cleaner in the petrol to try that first :?:

Another retest tomorrow fingers crossed !


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

sorry was thinking about the TT, im not sure if you can do the same thing, if it has the same setup as the TT then you might be able to.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

Will try maf & lambada cleaning and temp sensor replacement first as they are the cheapest options :!:

IF the injector cleaner don't work ! But Will tell him to rev the bollocks on the way to the retest Anyway :roll:


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Whenever my previous cars failed due to emissions i put a bottle of fuel line cleaner in. 
Passed every time. 
This way it gives you more time to sort out the problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The other thing is to make sure the tester warms up the engine and cat properly.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Yup was just going to mention the above, give it a good caning beforehand to get it up to temp and cleared out.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

GunnerGibson said:


> Could be a fault lambda? or..
> 
> more recently I saw Ed china run a full engine decoke and clean to get his emissions down! worked a treat.


was that on the jag V8?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

H11WGY said:


> Whenever my previous cars failed due to emissions i put a bottle of fuel line cleaner in.
> Passed every time.
> This way it gives you more time to sort out the problem.


I tried this on my Calibra many years ago. After the cleaner went through it, the fuel system leaked from every joint  
I reckon it was dirt sealing every pipe!

In the end, I had a 'power boost valve' (just an adjustable fuel pressure regulator) fitted and had it tweaked a little. For £30, it had massive improvements on emissions


----------



## dopeyonspeed (May 17, 2012)

hope it wasnt an ebay cat aswell


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

TT-TOM said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> > Could be a fault lambda? or..
> ...


This vid explains it all


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Yea I've seen it, there's a new series of Wheeler dealers out soon I think 

Looks like it does a thorough job although that jag must have been pretty bad. I think it must have done lots of cruising around at low speeds to get that clogged up.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

Anway back on topic He took it to a garage with a crypton thingy got it scanned again and it says the throttle body is U/S
so we have ordered a new throttle body and will fit that mid next week when it arrives to see if it will fix the co2 problems
00282 - Throttle Position Actuator (V60): Implausible Signal


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Have you tried a throttle body reset via VCDS? Its a long shot but it might fix the problem or at least confirm that its broken.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

vcds wont even see the car the only scanner i could get to even see the car was one of those cheapo ebay orange ones it lets you read and clear codes thats it

its a 1999 model pre obd I think


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Stick a can of bg44k in the tank take it for a 15min spin, make sure the cats are hot and get it re-tested should be fine


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

dopeyonspeed said:


> hope it wasnt an ebay cat aswell


 no not an ebay cat an offical audi oem one ; )


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

Saffy said:


> Stick a can of bg44k in the tank take it for a 15min spin, make sure the cats are hot and get it re-tested should be fine


allready tryed that co is fine at tickover but goes up when you rev it
garage says its the throttle bodys u/s so thats what is going on next


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

The New TB arrived today will fit it tomorrow clear the codes take it for a drive and see if they come back


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

Fitted the new throttle body took it back for its last free retest failed again suspect duff / worn injectors
car owner decided at this point to scrap the car :? as did not want to spend any more on it got £180 scrap value
He picked up another a4 for £800 locally with a 12 month MOT 
and it is a 1.8 non turbo 5v engine much better car than the old one anyway


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Nick 225TT said:


> Fitted the new throttle body took it back for its last free retest failed again suspect duff / worn injectors
> car owner decided at this point to scrap the car :? as did not want to spend any more on it got £180 scrap value
> He picked up another a4 for £800 locally with a 12 month MOT
> and it is a 1.8 non turbo 5v engine much better car than the old one anyway


Hi, Scrapped because of injectors..   :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Its happening more and more, otherwise solid decent cars being scrapped through either emissions issues or electrical components failure, with teh cost to replace not being economical.

I do wonder all this bs about sustainability etc. what is the true cost of having to scrap a complete operating vehicle for one component thats cost is so high it's not economical, how can that be good for the environment?....just good for car sales and breakers I guess.


----------

